# Campfire Tails - Oregon's 1st Furry Con



## Comatoes (Jun 12, 2010)

_*braces self*_

Kinda new to the fandom and I thought it was just too perfect that Oregon's first ever furry convention was happening a couple hours from where I live so, I have no excuse not to go.  I won't be in a fursuit but, I'll be able to hang out with other people that like the same 'weird' stuff I do.

Anyway, are there any other furries from FA going to Campfire Tails?  Here are the particulars:







*Event:* Campfire Tails 2010: Down The Rabbit Hole
*Where: *Near La Pine, OR (Outdoor Event)
Ogden Group Camp in the Deschutes National Forest
*When:* August 5-9th  *Cost:* $40
*Website:* http://campfiretails.org/

So, yeah, if you live in Oregon and didn't know about this well... now, you know.  If you're going to this, speak up in this thread and we can _'chat it up'_ beforehand and get to know each other so, we won't be total strangers when we see each other at camp.  =P


----------

